# FW: Solar Auxilia Coming Soon



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

From a couple of weeks ago:


> Speaking of products that will be available at Warhammer Fest, we expect to be launching our new Solar Auxilia range over that weekend. These Imperial army troops for the Horus Heresy, designed by Edgar Skomorowski, will be on sale for the first time ever, along with other units for this new faction! We're sure this new range is going to be incredibly popular so if you want to be one of the first people in the world to get your hands on them grab a ticket for Warhammer Fest today!












And from today:


> The Forge World Studio, always a hive of activity, is more so than ever right now. Warhammer Fest is less than a month away and preparations for it are speeding ahead in high gear. Not only are the guys preparing loads of demonstrations and displays for the weekend, there are also some awesome new models that we want to have ready in time for you to buy there.
> 
> If you read this bulletin two weeks ago, you’ll know that Forge World will be unveiling an awesome new army, the Solar Auxilia, at Warhammer Fest. I managed to capture a picture of one of the Solar Auxilia’s vehicles just for you.












So who wants to start a Heresy era Guard army? :grin:


----------



## Snokvor (Aug 3, 2014)

Really? They've shut down until further notice Tallarn Desert Raiders but will start producing a full range for the new AM regiment?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Snokvor said:


> Really? They've shut down until further notice Tallarn Desert Raiders but will start producing a full range for the new AM regiment?


Not an AM regiment (technically), it's a Horus Heresy regiment, and likely the proto-Guard back before the Imperium was really using a full standing Guard army.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

These Imperial Army dudes should be tougher than your average IG unit. Carapace armour and volkites all round, if the European Open Day is anything to go by.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> These Imperial Army dudes should be tougher than your average IG unit. Carapace armour and volkites all round, if the European Open Day is anything to go by.


Oh that sounds nasty (and awesome).


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Zion said:


> Oh that sounds nasty (and awesome).


Yup. These are in the pipeline.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I think my wallet just started crying in fear.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Snokvor said:


> Really? They've shut down until further notice Tallarn Desert Raiders but will start producing a full range for the new AM regiment?


If you liked them so much, you should have bought enough to ensure they kept selling.

Meanwhile, 30K sells, so suck it.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Vaz said:


> If you liked them so much, you should have bought enough to ensure they kept selling.
> 
> Meanwhile, 30K sells, so suck it.


A touch crueler than you probably needed to be, but you are on point, they weren't selling so they weren't kept around.


----------



## Snokvor (Aug 3, 2014)

Vaz said:


> If you liked them so much, you should have bought enough to ensure they kept selling.
> 
> Meanwhile, 30K sells, so suck it.


I don't care about IG in general so fuck you and the horse you rode in on.http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=fuck you and the horse you rode in on&defid=1479561


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Not really all that blown away with the physical model but those 3D models look fantastic. If I actually had money I'd be sure to pick some up.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Just a friendly reminder: Play nice children. I prefer to not have to have to hand out infractions.


----------



## Snokvor (Aug 3, 2014)

Vaz, don't quote my posts anymore, I put you on my ignore list.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Wholly unimpressed by these. The guns look weedy and ineffectual, and the bodies look worse than some 3rd party IG alternatives.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Eeh, not really feeling it to be honest. Not sure what it is specifically about them, but no. No thanks.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Sethis said:


> Wholly unimpressed by these. The guns look weedy and ineffectual, and the bodies look worse than some 3rd party IG alternatives.


Might be trying to make them look more in scale with the SM's??


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

LokiDeathclaw said:


> Might be trying to make them look more in scale with the SM's??


FW does like to do that. Krieg are thinner and a touch shorter the main-line plastic Guard are for example.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

But that doesn't work unless you shrink every other race and model the same way - otherwise you get tiny guardsmen who look ridiculous as soon as you put them on the same table as anything else.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Sethis said:


> But that doesn't work unless you shrink every other race and model the same way - otherwise you get tiny guardsmen who look ridiculous as soon as you put them on the same table as anything else.


Honestly if they look good I'm okay with it. Then again Sisters are shorter than Marines are too so maybe that's why.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

From Faiet _last_ September. Thought it was worth looking at because we may not be getting Imperial Army rules for about a year or so (and maybe not models, they might just be showing off some proof of concept stuff):



> ​
> There is no doubt that the Horus Heresy is one of the top selling lines of books and models for Forgeworld, and since the start of this project, hobbyist around the world have been dying for any new bits of information on it. Well, Games Day UK has just passed, and now we have laid out before us many details of what is coming from the next Primarch, and information regarding the Horus Heresy books 3-6.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Um, why are you being rude about it? They're beautiful pieces, and The cash in my wallet is crying out as well, as it is sucked into the void.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Some of that info has changed - for example Prospero has been pushed back indefinitely in favour of taking a more in-depth look at the actual Chaos Legions. Several bits of information were wrong as well - such as "the Iron Circle", and no rules for Titan Legions, nor are their rules/models for Omegon, let alone a third "Primarch". Still no Information on Curze who is the only Primarch from Books 1-2 still to be released. There's a fair bit there which has not only changed, but been proven incorrect.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Pushing Prospero back means no love for the Thousand Sons (the only Chaos Legion still needing rules) or Wolves, but I fully understand that it's most likely that it was pushed back to make a better product (FW does have a quality over speed approach).

With how up front FW is about their plans I assume that it was 100% correct, until FW felt a need for things to change.


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

Honestly? I'm glad they pushed back Prospero in favour of this. Don't get me wrong, Space Wolves and Thousand Sons are some of my favourite chapters, but the perception from everyone I talk to whenever I bring up Horus Heresy says that asides the costs keeping them from playing, the other is the perception that it is a "Marines vs Marines game".

"But Cato!" you argue "What about the Mechanicum?"

I've said the exact same thing to these people, but really they're one faction arrayed against Eleven different flavours of Space Marine (twelve if you count Unlisted Legions). The Horus Heresy game could always use more variety, and the Solar Auxillia, the Dark Mechanicum (yes, apparently the next book is going to cover them too), the Knights Erranty list, Sisters of Silence, Custodes and Early Inquisition are a step in the right direction.

Now I doubt all of these are going to get fitted into one book. It's more likely it's going to be spread across two or three.

Incidentally, I should bring up this Rumor from a little while earlier in the year from everyone's favourite News & Rumor site...



> *via a reader here on Faeit 212*
> I've had a lengthy chat with Alan Bligh. He explained to me that the next book will shed some light on a much deserved part of the Heresy where Terra's supply lines were cut short. They will be including a lot more armies to make the series as a whole more diversified. The next book will not be focusing on inter-legionary war. The Horus Heresy will be more than just marines fighting marines.
> 
> We can expect more models of other factions aside of the Legions, such as Solar Auxilia, Dark Mechanicum, Traitor Imperial Army, Knights Errant and early Inquisition, Sisters of Silence and Custodes.
> ...


...If I were to guess, the next book is probably going to be Mars or Moloch. On that note, I suspect the lists we'll be seeing are going to be the Solar Auxilla, Evil!Solar Auxilla, Dark Mechanicum and the Knights Erranty list. The others might be in the next book, and I'll be pleasantly surprised if all of them are included.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

That's unfortunate; I was really looking forward to purchasing some thousand sons and wolf models.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Zion said:


> Pushing Prospero back means no love for the Thousand Sons (the only Chaos Legion still needing rules) or Wolves, but I fully understand that it's most likely that it was pushed back to make a better product (FW does have a quality over speed approach).
> 
> With how up front FW is about their plans I assume that it was 100% correct, until FW felt a need for things to change.


That, and probably someone shouted around the Forge world corner "psychic phase" when 7th was introduced and all those psyker options for Thousand Sons (and counter psyker options like Custodes/Sisters of Silence) probably meant that they started to do the rules from scratch once more. It was noticeable when Legion Psykers dropped to Mastery Level 2 for example.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Poking around rumors it seems Prospero was pushed back because something to do with the Sisters of Silence. I'm guessing there were issues with the models.


----------



## Snokvor (Aug 3, 2014)

...Or it could be that they are trying to slow down and capitalize on the models they already have and turn some profit for the molds they've invested in.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Snokvor said:


> ...Or it could be that they are trying to slow down and capitalize on the models they already have and turn some profit for the molds they've invested in.


Considering they said they want to do 2 books a year, I doubt slowing down is really a thing. Plus all those things they put in book 3 still need models and I'm sure some people are frothing at the mouth to buy them at launch.

Heck I'm finally giving in to start a Legion myself (though I need to pick one first).


----------

